# Which Insulin Pump?



## DollyDaydream (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I am new to this forum, but not to diabetes. I was diagnosed in 2005, and I was really ill with it. I would be surprised if the number of hospital admissions I have had wasn't in 4 digits. I lived on IV insulin for over a year and eventually had a pancreatic transplant in 2013. Six weeks ago, the thing I feared most happened - my transplant failed. I am back to being diabetic (although currently it seems more manageable, even though I haven't been below 20 in a week! I have only had one hospital admission). After an appointment today, my team and I have decided to give insulin pump therapy another go.

I've been given the choice between 5 pumps:
- Medtronic 640G
- Animas Vibe
- Cellnovo
- Roche Combo
- Roche Insight

I am currently using a Dexcom G4 CGMS so to have a pump that linked with that would be good, although not essential as I can switch to the G5 which would connect to my phone. 

Would love to hear your opinions on best/worst features before I make my decision! 

Thank you


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum and I am sorry that you have had such problems.  I have only ever used an Accu Chek Combo.  I have found it brilliant and the support from the phone line excellent.  I avoided the switch to an Insight as there seemed to be too many issues with that in comparison.  I do know that the Combo does not have the facility to link to a CGM so that may eliminate it from your list.  I use mine in conjunction with the Libre, and than serves me very well.  Last HbA1c 46.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 20, 2017)

Medtronic are world leaders. The new 740 is not available yet but that's the one. Good luck with things & welcome.


----------



## m1dnc (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm on the 640G and think it's fantastic. The 740 will be even better, but I think it may be some while yet before we get it in the UK.

You'd have to change to Medtronic's CGM system, and it you want to stay with the Dexcom I think the Animas is your best bet. You don't get quite the same functionality as the 640G, particularly the SmartGuard feature to stops basal delivery if you're heading for a hypo.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 21, 2017)

The only pump that connects to the G4 is the Vibe. I use the Vibe and have no issues with it.
Many hospitals have stopped or are stopping the use of Roche pumps due to the amount of problems people are having with them I've heard more negative about the Insight than positive
Cellnovo is dreadful as well most hospitals will not use it due to the problems with it.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear the transplant has failed - as you said - nightmare!

It's impossible for any person on here to give you a first-hand comparison of very many pumps for the simple reason that we don't ever get a chance to road-test them one after the other - so we're only 'intimately familiar' with those we actually have.

I gad a Combo and changed to the Insight when time was up - more because of the cartridges than anything since I hate and loath filling reservoirs, it reminds me of the bad old days using glass syringes and blunt needles (followed by the disposable syringes and it turns out I have a reaction to any needle made by BD cos they sting me like hell) though reservoirs are at least a darn sight easier to get air bubbles out of, than syringes.  To my amazement in comparison to the Combo - the Insight is quite a bit slower and drives me absolutely bonkers at times but OTOH has features that I never need to use (like not having to have any basal rate for one hour - you can adjust in 15 minute divisions if you need to - I don't test that intensively to know whether I really need to change my standard hour by hour timings but perhaps with CGM on tap you would find this useful.  I don't see why you have to tell it everything at least twice if not 3 times.  Well that's a fib - what I mean is you tell it X carbs and Save that - then you have to tell it to calculate the appropriate bolus - why, when you've already told it that it's 'pre meal'? So it then tells you what bolus you need so you tell it OK, then you have to tell it OK and finally you have to tell it OK - then it delivers it.  Aaaarrgg.)

I do like the meter/remote with both of the Roche pumps though as I said the Combo is a fair bit quicker and is physically a bulkier pump.

Roche issued a Red Alert for the Insight during the summer about some electronic 'problem'  - however it turns out that if you change the battery at the intervals they tell you to in the instructions (fortnightly) - then you don't get that prob.  Also - I and a lot of other people - got jammed piston rods in the Combo - another Red Alert - but it turned out that we were all loading the filled reservoirs wrong, and teeny little bit of insulin would then dribble into the piston workings and eventually jammed it up.  Course if you did it the way you were told to (which took 5 seconds longer) in the first place - this didn't happen LOL

The pumps don't actually have those many problems intrinsically - it's more that the owners including me don't like obeying instructions very much sometimes - until things are headed Red Alert, printed in bold in red with stars round them LOL

Of course, there will always be the odd one with any make or model whatever.

At the minute were I in a position where I had to have a different make of pump - I would go for the Medtronic purely because over the years more people seem to have them than any other one - and you hardly ever see anyone moaning about big problems or lots of people with the same problem with them.  I have no idea how helpful their Helpline is, as I'm used to ringing Roche at Burgess Hill and getting pretty instant answers - or if folk have difficulty ordering supplies or whatever.  I also understand the meter with it communicates directly with the pump, it's not a remote control like the Roche ones so you do actually need to fish the pump out from wherever you 'wear' it and push buttons on the pump itself in order to 'do' stuff.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello Dolly 

I'm starting a pump on 3rd October so I had to choose recently as well. In the end I went for the Medtronic- I found the input site helpful (see here: http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/alt-insulin-pumps/pumpchoice/) and the Medtronic one seemed to have the fewest people who would like to change. Also I looked at a few people's blogs and there seemed to be some annoying problems with the Roche Insight, but it seemed a bit backwards to order the older Roche Combo. The Animas doesn't have a remote or connected BG meter so I discounted that, although if you want to use sensors it might be a good choice. The clinic I go to didn't offer Cell Novo- at first I thought this one looked quite good online because it's so small but most reviews seem to report a lot of problems, and I thought having to charge it might be annoying when camping etc. 

Does your clinic give you the chance to go and look at some pumps? Mine did, I excused myself to go to the changing rooms and try hiding it in pockets, bra etc to see how bulky each was. 

Just picked up my vials of Novorapid ready for starting. The canulas and reservoirs have been delivered, just waiting for the actual pump itself! Exciting times. Hope I've made the correct choice!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## Ally beetle (Sep 21, 2017)

Right I have done the vote but, I would like to add that the only pump I have ever had was an insight, if I had a choice when I got my pump which I did not as the hospital only gave out one brand of pump the one I have. I would have chosen the Medtronic one as it had the function for CGM and was more sophisticated and used the same bm monitors I was using. 

Saying that I never actually got my hands on or physically looked at it but reading about it it did the things I wanted it to do 

After all that I am really happy with my Roche ACCU-CHEK Insight pump and I have had absolutely no problems with the pump or the monitor.  it has been reliable, dependable, and accurate, it has helped me regain and manage my diabetes in a much better way than short and long acting insulin shots. I will never go back to those dark days ever!!!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2017)

Medtronic for me


----------



## trophywench (Sep 21, 2017)

Ally - thing is, whatever pump anyone lands up with, they are all such an improvement on MDI - they will love it anyway 999 times out of 1,000..

Have to ask though Dolly - what went wrong with pumping the last time, or did you only abandon it with the implant?


----------



## heasandford (Sep 24, 2017)

Pathetically I still like my Roche Combo because I do everything via the remote meter and don't have to fish out the meter from under my dress. Seems a poor excuse for my choice but as time has gone by I realise it is very important to me! 

I also have a Libre, I like the idea of the other CGMs but I'd have to fish them out too - so currently on the back burner!


----------



## Ally beetle (Sep 24, 2017)

heasandford said:


> Pathetically I still like my Roche Combo because I do everything via the remote meter and don't have to fish out the meter from under my dress. Seems a poor excuse for my choice but as time has gone by I realise it is very important to me!
> 
> I also have a Libre, I like the idea of the other CGMs but I'd have to fish them out too - so currently on the back burner!


Some of the new CGMs work like the libra on a mobile phone sending the readings that way.


----------



## Radders (Sep 24, 2017)

I've only ever had a Roche pump so don't feel I can answer your poll! I have had two Combos. I wouldn't swap to the Insight given the reviews I have read but am very happy with my Combo.


----------

